# Wanting to buy a s13 and do a sr20det swap...how much do I need??



## MHayes (Jun 11, 2003)

I currently own 2 vw GTI's and I am getting sick of the fwd, and slowness of the cars, I want to do a s13 240sx as my next project. I recently got a ride in a friend's sr20det powered sentra(early 90's) and I loved the power it made at only 7 psi. I want to build a 240 sx with the silvia front end and jdm rear tail lights along with a sr20det engine. I will have between 7500 and 8500 to spend on EVERYTHING including purchase of the car. Is it possible? anyone know anywhere in philly to get parts or a car? I would like to have some sort of suspension on the car as well for this price. I am very new to nissan's but it seems like a good choice to me. I know there is a red top sr20det and thr black top, but what are the differences? how much power can be had with this sort of budget? any pictures, websites and information along with lists of what to get would be great. I know a lot about vw's and did an engine swap into my 92 gti myself, so I would be attempting to do the swap myself. 

Thanks for the help

Matt


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Ok, if you want to build up an S13 Silvia, you want to look for an 89-93 240SX coupe. Afterdark Tuning sells Silvia front end conversions for $1000, but it includes all the body panels, with a choice of halogen reflector, dual or triple projector headlamps. You can also buy the SR20DET from them, or you can get them from Heavy Throttle. The difference between the Redtop and Blacktop is age. The Blacktop is newer. 

To help you find a car, just check Carsdirect.com or Autotrader.com (don't go for Vehix.com, they suck).

The SR20DET is pretty much a bolt-in engine, although, since you're gonna be swapping that in, go for the Nismo engine and tranny mounts while you're at it. You can pick those up from Jspec.com

With 7500 to 8500 to blow, you'll have your turbo silvia up and running in no time.

Oh, also, go for a better radiator, the one the JDM silvia came with was barely sufficient for daily driving. Koyo Racing and Greddy makes some better ones.

www.afterdark-tuning.com
www.srswap.com
www.jspec.com
www.autotrader.com
www.carsdirect.com
www.greddy.com
www.koyoracing.com

For upgraded suspension:
www.jic-magic.com
www.pdm-racing.com


----------



## MHayes (Jun 11, 2003)

thanks....any how-to's on the swap?


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Check out the May 2002 issue of Sport Compact Car or go to this link: http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0205scc_silvia/ 

I think that this will be the most informative.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

http://www.phase2motortrend.com/sr20detfaq.html

read up  and good luck on your swap


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

a couple points to watch out for that haven't been said are that you'll either want a 91+ or you'll need to get power steering lines from a 91+ (or you could just flush the system and have manual steering). no big deal, just keep it in mind if you're looking at a 89-90 & a 91+ for similar $. another is that you mentioned the "JDM" taillights. i assume you mean the "kouki" lights from the RPS13, which will only fit the fastback, not the coupe (the fastback is technically not a silvia, but rather a 180SX, meaning the car you make with the silvia front end is a sil-80). another is that you'll need to have someone refit the wiring harness so it will work with the left-hand-drive layout of the 240SX. it'll cost a couple hundred $, but doing it yourself isn't worth the time, effort or headache. but if you've researched the sites listed you probably already found this stuff out. other than that it should be pretty smooth sailing.

and don't forget tein.com in that suspension smorgasborg.


----------



## MHayes (Jun 11, 2003)

where can I find a place to buy a used 240sx....i have been having trouble


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i said this before and i will say it again..not trying to make anybody mad tho..

"don't ask ppl to look for cars for you. they won't do it and it's a very annoying question"


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

MHayes said:


> *where can I find a place to buy a used 240sx....i have been having trouble *


www.cars.com
www.usedcars.com
www.autotrader.com
www.ebay.com


It can be done for 8500 or less. Depends really. If you just want a running SR....figure at MOST 2500 for the engine (front clip) can be higher if you get a blacktop or s14 black top, 2500 for the car...Install free if you do it. Honestly, if you have swapped before...do it yourself. The wiring isnt that difficult (actually I will know soon...doing RB20 swap). The info is there. It can get more pricey if you want to do maintenance before you install the engine. Or if you want a FMIC or if you get an incomplete motor. etc


----------



## MHayes (Jun 11, 2003)

well I am going to have max like 7500 to spend, but I want to be able to have a 240sx with the 180sx tails, the silvia front with a fmic, the sr20det, and a good suspension...can it be done?


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

it can be done, but $7500 is cutting a little close. if you can do the swap yourself it will free up a lot of money though. a 240 in good condition shouldn't be more than 3K or you can usually find a beater for 1-1.5K (at least in my area). add $2.5 for the front clip, another 500 for the silvia body panels if they aren't included. expect to pay ~500 for the taillights and ~$1K for the FMIC. suspension costs vary, but a good coilover system from TEIN or JIC will run between $1.5K & 2K. so far that's ~$6K for the parts, leaving only $1.5K for the car and installation. if you get lucky you may get the FMIC and silvia body with the clip though, so patience could save you $1.5K or more. good luck!


----------



## MHayes (Jun 11, 2003)

is anyone aware of any places in philadelphia to get the engine or front clip?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

check out www.heavythrottle.com they are in new york and are one of the best sr20det/240sx shops on the east coast


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

For what your wanting to do, and my personal experience i dont think you can get all you want for they money you have to spend. maybe if you cancel out the FMIC (not really needed because your running stock everything else), and front end conversion.

other things you would need to buy
New clutch
New fuel pump
Wire extended
Full Catback is better then FMIC
3" dump pipe, or Cat
new spark plugs
new oil
radiator fluid
then money for all the other mis. parts you might need
plus a 240 that is in good shap is 2.5k plus
and a good engine clip thats not way old is 3k plus
then there is the shiping charges with the engine and other parts
plus tax and reg

you might want to keep the suspention cheaper also.

i would rather have GoundControl coilovers with koni yellows, and get ajustable suspention parts, and new bushing strut braces, and swap bars, then spend 1.5k just for the coilovers. then you might also want nice tires, thats 400 or more. then if you dont get a 240 with a lsd that might be something to look into also

you might just have to get your bases covered then do some of the other stuff later


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this is my plans for when i get started on my 240sx:

tein HE coilovers
blitz nurspec exhaust
5 lug conv
volk racing gram lights
300zx brake conv
lsd
sr20det swap
..then the rest..mostly engine stuff


----------



## MHayes (Jun 11, 2003)

i found a 92 240sx with a bad motor for 1k, I am going to jump on this as soon as one of my other cars is sold


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

for a more modern 1/2 clear 1/2 red lights, clearcorners.com can modify your set and they can look like these beauts:


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *check out www.heavythrottle.com they are in new york and are one of the best sr20det/240sx shops on the east coast *


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

whoa!! super old thread revived!!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why do people keep bringing back really old threads? it's annoying.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i have no idea.. and i also have no idea why we're posting in these threads


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

so we can keep the old annoying threads alive and kicking  if you think about it, we're just keeping the old threads at the top of the list by posting and telling people to stop. maybe we should stop....what do you think?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hmm.. i denno..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

eh...i'll stop sooner or later. you first tho


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ok..no more after this


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

after what?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

jebus christ jordan  no more after this post. this is the last one. no more


----------

